# Working with Cypress



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

I am getting ready to start a project with quite a bit of cypress and wondered if there were any lumberjocks that had any experience working with it. I am going to be doing quite a bit of pocket hole joints and really want to know if I need to worry about the wood splitting on me or not. Any other hints or tips to keep in mind when working with cypress would be great.

Thanks


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Easily worked with sharp tools.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I just built this out of some old growth cypress. When I cut it the dust was more of a fine oily powder. Can't help about the pocket screws as all the joinery was mortise and tenon or dados.

























I even tried something different for the adjustable shelf.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely console, Alan. I like the adjustable shelf.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Have not done any pocket holes in cypress, but I have used it quite a bit. All of the floors in my house are cypress which is nice looking, but it is not really hard so it is getting quite worn, more of a distressed look. I have built my head board for my bed out of it. It behaves a lot like yellow pine and is about the same hardness. Did not have any problems with splitting. I have heard that it can be hard to paint and poly and all of that, but I did not experience that. I have also made Adirondack chairs out of cypress and they have held up great. They are about 9 years old and are still in great shape. I should use more of the stuff.


----------



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help folks. That is what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

I have done several projects with cypress and pocket holes. It in my opinion works like pine as it is very soft. Treat it as such like I have and you'll have no issues.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep cypress is a soft wood..use the coorse screws


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Alan,

That is a very beautiful piece.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

I love cypress so much. Gorgeous piece, Alan.


----------



## WoodYard (Feb 26, 2010)

Bug and rot resistant but it will rot in the ground.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

My experience with it is that its softer and machines well


----------

